# Western New York Honey Producers - Marketing Honey Like You Mean It



## scokat (Apr 19, 2011)

Date: March 8, 2014

Time: 9:00 A.M. – 11:00 (Speaker) & 11:00 – noon (club business/vendors)

Place: First Presbyterian Church, 9 Paine Street (at Main), East Aurora, NY

Speaker: Jim Ochterski

Topic: Marketing Honey Like You Mean It

Fee: $10.00


Jim Ochterski, a farm marketing specialist from Cornell Cooperative Extension of Ontario County, will share tips, hints, and reminders all centered around honey marketing for the small-scale producer. He will provide key points for producers and hobbyists, including:
• The product: Where the bees leave off and your job begins.
• Packaging/storing practices: Packing honey for marketing quality.
• The label: What must be on there, and how to dress it up for sales.
• The claims: Health claims, production claims, and varieties.
• The business angle: Keeping track, and staying on the right side of taxes and liability

Jim will also be distributing free copies of a new guidebook he wrote, “From Honeycomb to Consumer: Marketing Honey on a Small Scale in New York.” This guidebook was developed for the Empire State Honey Producers Association to help the growing number of new honey producers in the state.


----------

